# Poll results RDA and RBA



## Tom (15/10/15)

http://ecigarettereviewed.com/best-rebuildable-atomizers-2015


My favourite RBA took 3rd place, the FeV. Good result.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Silver (15/10/15)

Thanks @Tom

German engineering featuring quite prominently in the lists !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom. F (15/10/15)

Cool article but I must say, some of those placings make me scratch my head.


----------



## BumbleBee (15/10/15)

Yay! The Velocity wins! Now I'm off to get me a Squape


----------



## Tom (15/10/15)

BumbleBee said:


> Yay! The Velocity wins! Now I'm off to get me a Squape


Get the FeV.... u wont regret it.

There is now another one out, same principle, but available with an Open Draw Kit for mega clouds. Called Vapor Giant Kronos


----------



## BumbleBee (15/10/15)

Tom said:


> Get the FeV.... u wont regret it.
> 
> There is now another one out, same principle, but available with an Open Draw Kit for mega clouds. Called Vapor Giant Kronos


I was considering it but they're not available locally, will have to resort to FT one day maybe


----------



## Paulie (15/10/15)

Lol i see the alliance took 1st in staff vote  i just love mine!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zadiac (15/10/15)

The best one is not in there.


----------



## Andre (15/10/15)

zadiac said:


> The best one is not in there.


Yes, yes, we know - the Pollux!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (15/10/15)

Andre said:


> Yes, yes, we know - the Pollux!



Hehehehe

Reactions: Like 3


----------

